# Handheld Router suggestions



## Ash (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi there, 
I am new here, but have been using a Bosch 1617evspk for about 6 months. I am looking for suggestions on a good handheld router or at least somewhat less cumbersome than the Bosch. If it has good dust collection... even better.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ash said:


> Hi there,
> I am new here, but have been using a Bosch 1617evspk for about 6 months. I am looking for suggestions on a good handheld router or at least somewhat less cumbersome than the Bosch. If it has good dust collection... even better.
> Thanks for reading!


Hi Ash - Welcome to the forum
What do you find "cumbersome" about the Bosch? A lot of guys here use it as their primary router. If it is simply to large you may want to look at some of the trim routers. Not sure about dust collection on those. The Bosch Colt may fill the bill for you. Again, not sure about the dust collection on that one either. Several of the guys here do have the Colts though and will likely weigh in. 

Get a chance, please update your profile to at least include geographical area. Sometimes helps, No point in recommending a 110V router to someone living in europe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ash

You may want to check out the T4 router it may fit the bill for you.

Trend T4 1
Trend T4ek Router Review

========



Ash said:


> Hi there,
> I am new here, but have been using a Bosch 1617evspk for about 6 months. I am looking for suggestions on a good handheld router or at least somewhat less cumbersome than the Bosch. If it has good dust collection... even better.
> Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Prashant, welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join our group.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us. You have one of the best out there, I agree with the advice givenre the Trend T4 or the Bosh Colt.


----------



## Ash (Mar 21, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ash - Welcome to the forum
> What do you find "cumbersome" about the Bosch? A lot of guys here use it as their primary router. If it is simply to large you may want to look at some of the trim routers. Not sure about dust collection on those. The Bosch Colt may fill the bill for you. Again, not sure about the dust collection on that one either. Several of the guys here do have the Colts though and will likely weigh in.
> 
> Get a chance, please update your profile to at least include geographical area. Sometimes helps, No point in recommending a 110V router to someone living in europe.


Hi there,
I am in the US and it says so in my profile!
I find the 1617... yes too large to handle delicate projects. Especially is the piece is small. Thanks for your suggestions I will look into the colt!

Thanks!


----------



## Ash (Mar 21, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ash
> 
> You may want to check out the T4 router it may fit the bill for you.
> 
> ...


Is this available in the US?
If yes where can I source it from?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ash

Yes ,the easy outlet is the Sears stores, you can find them for about 110.oo bucks at other outlets.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00982727000P?vName=Tools&keyword=t4+router&sLevel=1

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/cgi-bin/8DC1AB9C/mac/additmdtl.mac/showItemDetail?loadItem=TD40000

=====


Ash said:


> Is this available in the US?
> If yes where can I source it from?


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Ya know, if the Colt had a plunging base I don't think I'd ever leave home again!! I'd just be too busy!
I may have to get a T-4 too....just so I'mm ready for all possibilities


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

I love the Colt also I made a plunge base for the one I have by using a PC plunge base..

====



sourdough said:


> Ya know, if the Colt had a plunging base I don't think I'd ever leave home again!! I'd just be too busy!
> I may have to get a T-4 too....just so I'mm ready for all possibilities


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Warren
> 
> I love the Colt also I made a plunge base for the one I have by using a PC plunge base..
> 
> ====


Okay Bob, I think I see some sort of insert that fills the diameter of the base, which would be far too large for the Colt. But then what? How hard was it to convert the PC base. You know of course of my limited abilities in that area.
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren


It's a very easy job ,using some hole saws and a bit of sanding to made the rings (3ea. out of some 3/4" MDF and glued up as one tall ring) slip them in the PC and than slip in the Colt,one Allen screw to lock it in place and you have it done..now you have a plunge Colt router, it's about a hour job. 

=====



sourdough said:


> Okay Bob, I think I see some sort of insert that fills the diameter of the base, which would be far too large for the Colt. But then what? How hard was it to convert the PC base. You know of course of my limited abilities in that area.
> Thanks.


----------

